# [SOLVED] windows 7 BSOD



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

i have my own build pc , but still getting bsod many times from first days , changed mobo and psu , did memtest many times , scannow , chkdesk , verifier , but still having same problem , today after formating by 3 hours i get this one :

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	00000031
BCP2:	88C6F400
BCP3:	A125A000
BCP4:	A57DBB01
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
Bucket ID:	0x1a_31_nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+70
Server information:	b5d36559-f233-447c-be3f-74ee29d5e671

any help will be appreciated .


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

here 2 files requested by your instructions


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

forgot to mention , i ran every memo stick alone , and every one of them gives me bsod .
i turned ( now for next bsod ) verifier as described in your instructions .


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Bugcheck 0x1A:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.339\070310-11216-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b5e810
Debug session time: Fri Jul  2 17:29:59.178 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:39.209
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000031, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 88c6f400
Arg3: a125a000
Arg4: a57dbb01

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_31

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  mmc.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82c9eedc to 82af2d10

STACK_TEXT:  
9bbd5a4c 82c9eedc 0000001a 00000031 88c6f400 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9bbd5a70 82c9f028 a125a000 f95c0000 c05092d0 nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x70
9bbd5aac 82c9ee22 88c6f400 f95c0000 00000001 nt!MiPerformFixups+0x6d
9bbd5ad0 82ac6cfe 88c6f400 c0480ed8 0000087a nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x105
9bbd5b34 82c9ef69 850d3b48 c0480ed8 00000002 nt!MiValidateImagePages+0x337
9bbd5b58 82c94c02 850d3b48 c0480ed8 850d3b48 nt!MiSwitchBaseAddress+0x4a
9bbd5b7c 82c39689 a5789000 00000000 00000000 nt!MiRelocateImageAgain+0xe1
9bbd5c9c 82c46e91 9bbd5cf0 0000000f 00000000 nt!MmCreateSection+0x531
9bbd5d10 82a5944a 000cc840 0000000f 00000000 nt!NtCreateSection+0x16e
9bbd5d10 77c464f4 000cc840 0000000f 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000cc854 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77c464f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+70
82c9eedc cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+70

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cacf

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_31_nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+70

BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_31_nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+70

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
eax=82b4d17c ebx=a57b6000 ecx=0000005b edx=00000000 esi=82b3fd20 edi=00000000
eip=82af2d10 esp=9bbd5a30 ebp=9bbd5a4c iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
82af2d10 cc              int     3
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
9bbd5a4c 82c9eedc nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9bbd5a70 82c9f028 nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x70
9bbd5aac 82c9ee22 nt!MiPerformFixups+0x6d
9bbd5ad0 82ac6cfe nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x105
9bbd5b34 82c9ef69 nt!MiValidateImagePages+0x337
9bbd5b58 82c94c02 nt!MiSwitchBaseAddress+0x4a
9bbd5b7c 82c39689 nt!MiRelocateImageAgain+0xe1
9bbd5c9c 82c46e91 nt!MmCreateSection+0x531
9bbd5d10 82a5944a nt!NtCreateSection+0x16e
9bbd5d10 77c464f4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000cc854 00000000 0x77c464f4
0: kd> kb
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
9bbd5a4c 82c9eedc 0000001a 00000031 88c6f400 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9bbd5a70 82c9f028 a125a000 f95c0000 c05092d0 nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x70
9bbd5aac 82c9ee22 88c6f400 f95c0000 00000001 nt!MiPerformFixups+0x6d
9bbd5ad0 82ac6cfe 88c6f400 c0480ed8 0000087a nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x105
9bbd5b34 82c9ef69 850d3b48 c0480ed8 00000002 nt!MiValidateImagePages+0x337
9bbd5b58 82c94c02 850d3b48 c0480ed8 850d3b48 nt!MiSwitchBaseAddress+0x4a
9bbd5b7c 82c39689 a5789000 00000000 00000000 nt!MiRelocateImageAgain+0xe1
9bbd5c9c 82c46e91 9bbd5cf0 0000000f 00000000 nt!MmCreateSection+0x531
9bbd5d10 82a5944a 000cc840 0000000f 00000000 nt!NtCreateSection+0x16e
9bbd5d10 77c464f4 000cc840 0000000f 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000cc854 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77c464f4
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8fdca000 8fdf6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8ac2e000 8ac76000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8feda000 8ff34000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8fc18000 8fc2a000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8fd1d000 8fd49c60   AGV      AGV.sys      Thu Dec 16 03:27:11 2004 (41C146DF)
8adbd000 8adc6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
a16a2000 a16ab000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
8ad53000 8ad5c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ad5c000 8ad7f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8fe46000 8fe4d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8fcb7000 8fcc5000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8aa95000 8aa9d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
96989000 969a2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
96ed0000 96eee000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
8b1c9000 8b1e8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8aadf000 8ab8a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b17f000 8b1a4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8aa9d000 8aadf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8af9e000 8affb000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
90fee000 90ffb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
96868000 96875000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8fc9f000 8fcb7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8fc93000 8fc9f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8b208000 8b219000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
96845000 9685e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
96880000 96889000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
96875000 96880000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
96889000 9689a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
9685e000 96868000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
90e99000 90f50000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
90f50000 90f89000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
9c594000 9c5be000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
92fda000 92fe5000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8ac00000 8ac11000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
93100000 9310a000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8adc6000 8adfa000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8ae0e000 8ae17000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8b14d000 8b17f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
8b375000 8b3a6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
9c588000 9c58a3e0   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Tue Dec 11 00:22:37 2007 (475E1E9D)
9041f000 90431ae0   GV800S   GV800S.sys   Thu Mar 29 00:54:06 2007 (460B466E)
82e26000 82e5d000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
90400000 9041f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
96900000 96913000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
96913000 96919480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
968f5000 96900000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
92f18000 92fcd000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Wed Jun 20 14:28:20 2007 (467971C4)
92e15000 92f18000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Wed Jun 20 14:29:51 2007 (4679721F)
8fd4a000 8fd96000   HSXHWBS2 HSXHWBS2.sys Wed Jun 20 14:28:36 2007 (467971D4)
9311b000 931a0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8b200000 8b208000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8fc00000 8fc18000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8fce6000 8fcf8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8ad7f000 8ad97000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Nov 03 21:20:23 2008 (490FB167)
92fef000 92ffc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80b9c000 80ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8fd96000 8fdca000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8af8b000 8af9e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8b0fb000 8b120000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
9694b000 9695b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
96930000 9694b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8aa0c000 8aa84000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
969f2000 969f5180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
92fcd000 92fda000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:55:24 2009 (4A5BC96C)
96925000 96930000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
9309f000 930ac000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
9691a000 96925000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8ad3d000 8ad53000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8fe1c000 8fe3f000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Mar 20 00:03:26 2010 (4BA4490E)
9c58b000 9c593e00   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Mar 20 00:03:24 2010 (4BA4490C)
969a2000 969b4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
969b4000 969d7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)
931a0000 931db000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)
969d7000 969f2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)
8fe9f000 8feaa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8ac7f000 8ac87000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8af60000 8af8b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8fc89000 8fc93000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8b3ed000 8b3fd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8b006000 8b0bd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
92e09000 92e14000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
93037000 93059000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
9310a000 9311b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8ff8c000 8ff9a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8ff34000 8ff66000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8b0bd000 8b0fb000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8feaa000 8feb8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8fc7f000 8fc89000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82a16000 82e26000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:33:35 2010 (4B88CACF)
8ae31000 8af60000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8fe3f000 8fe46000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
90e97000 90e98040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jun 07 18:14:50 2010 (4C0D6F5A)
90436000 90e96980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Jun 07 18:24:52 2010 (4C0D71B4)
968b3000 968bd000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Wed Jan 27 18:36:05 2010 (4B60CDE5)
8ff6d000 8ff8c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8acbc000 8accd000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ac87000 8acb1000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8ad28000 8ad2f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8ad2f000 8ad3d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ae00000 8ae0e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9c411000 9c4a8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
96816000 96845000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8aa84000 8aa95000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8ffd7000 8ffef000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
93059000 93071000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
93071000 93088000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
93088000 9309f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8fc3e000 8fc7f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8fe87000 8fe8f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8fe8f000 8fe97000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8fe97000 8fe9f000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8b120000 8b14d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
9695b000 9696e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8fcf8000 8fd1d000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
96608000 96815a40   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Thu Jul 24 06:03:30 2008 (48885372)
8ad97000 8adbd000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
9c4a8000 9c4b2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9696e000 96989000   ser2pl   ser2pl.sys   Fri Mar 12 05:22:17 2010 (4B9A15D9)
92fe5000 92fef000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8ff9a000 8ffb4000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8b3e5000 8b3ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
9c537000 9c588000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:05:37 2009 (4B1E08D1)
9c4e8000 9c537000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9c4b2000 9c4d3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:05:06 2009 (4B1E08B2)
930ac000 930ad380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8b22c000 8b375000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
9c4d3000 9c4e0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8fecf000 8feda000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8feb8000 8fecf000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8ffc7000 8ffd7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
96ea0000 96ea9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8fcc5000 8fce6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
930ae000 930bc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
968e1000 968f4b00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:23 2009 (4A5BC87B)
9689a000 968b1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
968b1000 968b2700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
90fdf000 90fee000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
930bc000 93100000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
90f94000 90fdf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
90f89000 90f94000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
968bd000 968e0b00   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:51 2009 (4A5BC897)
8acb1000 8acbc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8fe4d000 8fe59000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8fe59000 8fe7a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8accd000 8acdd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8acdd000 8ad28000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b3a6000 8b3e5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8ffb4000 8ffc7000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8fe7a000 8fe87000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8ab8a000 8abfb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8ac20000 8ac2e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ff66000 8ff6d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
96c40000 96e8a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sat May 01 10:49:02 2010 (4BDC3F5E)
a16ab000 a16ac980   WinRing0 WinRing0.sys Sat Jul 26 09:25:10 2008 (488B25B6)
92e00000 92e09000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
8ac76000 8ac7f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
9c4e0000 9c4e8000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Fri Jun 29 20:11:00 2007 (46859F94)

Unloaded modules:
a1638000 a16a2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
931db000 931f3000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b219000 8b226000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1a4000 8b1af000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1af000 8b1b8000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1b8000 8b1c9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
You have quite a few drivers that appear to need updating. *AGV.sys* and *GV800S.sys *is a driver for your video capture card, which I think is the main problem here. *gdrv.sys* is a GIGABYTE driver for Windows Server 2003 (that shouldn't be in there at all) and *HSXHWBSX2.sys* seems to be a driver for your modem. Please update these drivers and see if BSODs persist.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

thank you for your respons :
gv800 : i have the latest 8.3.3
gdrv.sys : don't know how it came here and how to uninstall
HSXHWBSX2.sys : this one from windows update ( latest ) but i will uninstall modem for nowand see .


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

If it comes down to it, you may need to get rid of the capture card altogether. 2004 is simply too old for a driver to be running under Windows 7. If disabling the modem doesn't help, try disabling the capture card instead.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

software is 8.3.3 means latest , why it has a driver 2007 dated ?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

The *AGV.sys *driver, another part of the capture card drivers, is dated 2004. It can and seems to be causing system instability.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

should - i run it in win xp compatibility mode ?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

You can give it a try, but I can't guarantee it'll make much of a difference.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

is it normal to have the latest software with parts dated to 2004 , what the others doing , they have it with win 7 with no problem ( checked through google )
about gdrv.sys , i just deleted it , is it ok ?


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

gdrv.sys part of gigabyte power saving tool , so i have uninstalled the tool , but gdrv.sys reinstall its self after rebooting !


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

In that case, try updating your chipset drivers: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/Driver_List.aspx


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

i did , but chipset drivers version didn't change , i mean i have version 9.0.0.1005 dated 25 feb 08 , i downloaded and installed the 9.1.2.1007 version but driver information in device manager still showing 9.0.0.1005 version under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers , what i did in addition to that is:
Disabling processor hyperthreading in bios
disabling modem driver
uninstalling dynamic energy saver ( to uninstall gdrv.sys driver ) which reinstall its self after reboot !
increasing pagefile size from 3070 to 4605
updating today to software 8.3.4.0 ( which has same date as 8.3.3 for these 2 drivers , AGV.sys ,GV800S.sys ) .


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

It's probably time to look into a new capture card. That one seems to be meant for Windows XP and is simply outdated.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

i contacted the card manufacturer , who supplied me with remote support , he changed gv800 driver and told me that thier machine is a win 7 and never had a problem .
any how after 9 days i got another one same error but this time verifier enabled so here the dump file :


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

All of these drivers really need to be taken care of.


```
8bc4e000 8bc7ac60   AGV      AGV.sys      Thu Dec 16 03:27:11 2004 (41C146DF)
8bc3b000 8bc4dae0   GV800S   GV800S.sys   Thu Mar 29 00:54:06 2007 (460B466E)
8d5fc000 8d5fdee0   SetupSys SetupSys.sys Tue Jan 09 12:58:27 2001 (3A5B5143)
a2abb000 a2abd380   RivaTuner32 RivaTuner32.sys Tue Jul 17 15:13:33 2007 (469D14DD)
```
Nothing with a 2004 driver is meant to be run on Windows 7. Aside from getting rid of that capture card, I don't really know what to tell you. You can try getting rid of that Conexant diagostic interface that you have installed, as well as uninstalling *RivaTuner*. I still firmly believe that the card is the problem, but looking at the problem from another perspective could help. Try installing the latest Realtek audio drivers for your computer and see if BSODs persist.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

You can try getting rid of that Conexant diagostic interface that you have installed....
if you mean the modem card it is already uninsealled 
i will uninstall RivaTuner


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

are you pointing to these drivers , because they are old , or because they did some thing wrong to the system ?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

We don't know what exactly is messing with the system, so we have to look for things that are out of place. A driver from 2001 is a driver for Windows XP or even 9x/2K. Those operating systems run off of a completely different kernel than Vista and Windows 7. Even the 2004 driver was meant to be run under XP. Basically, they are incompatible with the system and I wouldn't trust them to run in my computer.


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

in gv800 driver folder , there are files modefied recently like attached , and manufacturer assured me that the driver is working on win 7 , never had any errors with this driver but for my ram the default voltage is 1.65 but mobo default voltage is 1.5 and this modules not listed in manufacturer websites ( gigabyte )


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

Just because they're both Windows 7 doesn't mean that it will be compatible. Your computer consists of different hardware than the one that the manufacturer allegedly had working. It could be that the motherboard is incompatible or something obscure like that. Regardless, I wouldn't want that driver on my system whether it was functional or not. Things like that cause system instability. If I was experiencing BSOD's, one of the first things I'd do is take care of those drivers. Could you at least try temporarily uninstalling it and see if you still BSOD?


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

may be if i do that bsod wont happen because there wouldn't be a load on the system but after trying the new ram which i am waiting for this week end if bsod persist i will try it , and the question will be how to creat a permanent load 24/7 with out the card ?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

You can use *Prime95* to stress the system: http://carrona.org/prime95.html


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 BSOD*

i ran prime 95 for 10 hours (gv800 not running not uninstalled ) and nothing happend every thing was ok !


----------



## sa3ad (Jul 2, 2010)

*refering to my closed threead " windows 7 BSOD "*

thread is here

problem solved check solution HERE


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you for posting back! Good luck to keeping the computer healthy!

Devin


----------

